# what's one thing you know now that you wish you'd known



## peechee (Dec 20, 2010)

when you started soaping?


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 20, 2010)

That I didn't need every fragrance oil known to man.


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 20, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> That I didn't need every fragrance oil known to man.



 :roll: Amd for how long did you tell that to yourself looking in the mirror every morning?
I still need every FO and I'm ready to sign in for FO anonymous...

I wish I'd know how expensive and addicting this 'hobby' would turn out to be


----------



## Genny (Dec 20, 2010)

That not every mold I see online needs to belong to me.

Ditto on the fo's & the addiction.


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 20, 2010)

I wish I'd learn to pace myself...
since I don't sell my soaps, I make way too many for the amount we use...


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 20, 2010)

I wish I knew I didn't like most food FO's


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2010)

I'd like to combine soapbuddy's and pixybratt's comments. I don't need every FO out there (I thought I did), and I don't like most of them anyway (I thought I would)!


----------



## Healinya (Dec 20, 2010)

sometimes..... things are on clearance for a reason.... I didn't save any money on the stuff in the bottom drawer that i never did anything with..


----------



## chafalota (Dec 20, 2010)

THAT I DIDN'T NEED SO MANY KINDS OF MOLDS!!!   :evil:  :!:


----------



## TaoJonz (Dec 20, 2010)

you guys pretty well hit the biggies.....NOBODY needs 100 plus fragrances, OR a bazillion molds...OR a trillion other accessories.

Perhaps there should be a "soap hoarder" online therapy group?????


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 20, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told myself for a long time I didn't need new FOs, but my inner child didn't listen. If you only knew how many FO's & EO's I have......


----------



## peechee (Dec 20, 2010)

Catmehndi said:
			
		

> I wish I'd learn to pace myself...
> since I don't sell my soaps, I make way too many for the amount we use...



we're feeling that way too... we've got so much soap we could use only ours, not make any new ones, and still have soaps for 3 or 4 months i think.


----------



## peechee (Dec 20, 2010)

and LOL @ the FO/EO and mold addiction! i'm fighting it too ya'll!


----------



## heartandsoap (Dec 20, 2010)

less is more.

I've had my share of learning experiences.  

Do small batches when trying something new. 

A lightly scented soap is better than a heavily scented soap. 

Always err on the side of caution. 

Perfect basic techniques before moving on to more difficult ones.

Plan your soap and follow your recipe, there will still be surprises.

Happy Hoildays!


----------



## heartandsoap (Dec 20, 2010)

now, to follow my own advice )


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 21, 2010)

Keep notes of everything and don't think you'll remember
something I wish I had done.
Despite my best intentions, I DON'T remember what I did, what I put in and how much...hard to make again....


----------



## Genny (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes, taking notes!
When I'm making new things I'm always forgetting to take notes and then when I go to make it again another day, I have no idea how I did it the first time.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Dec 30, 2010)

Not realizing that soapmaking is the tip of the iceberg! So many things to make so little time!


----------

